# Donkeys and rain?



## RNR (Nov 14, 2005)

Do any of your donkeys prefer to stand in the rain? Fonzzie refuses to go in out of the rain! He is standing there getting soaked with his ears layed back! I just can't seem to convence him to go in!!

RNR


----------



## Ashley (Nov 14, 2005)

Nope ours hate it and you cant get them to come out of there shelters for nothing.


----------



## RNR (Nov 14, 2005)

THanks Ashley!

I guess Fonzzie is just weird then!! He seems happy in the rain His hay is in the shelter so If he gets hungry he will have to go in!!

RNR


----------



## jdomep (Nov 14, 2005)

Priscilla is weird like Fonzzie




She will stand 10' from her shed and not go in LOL


----------



## shortymisty (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine always find refuge, but the horses, I think they're trying to be like the ducks


----------



## tazz001 (Nov 15, 2005)

I have 2 that will stand in the rain for hours looking like drowned rats!! and 2 others...oh heaven forbid it rains...they are in their shed and won't come out at all.

I love to catch them inthe rain with their ears flat and turned down...they look like such Eeyores!!


----------



## RNR (Nov 15, 2005)

Fonzzie was standing with his ears down I was tring to figure out why and after I was reading what tazz was saying it makes sinces!! He dose not want water down those big ears!!

RNR


----------



## Shari (Nov 15, 2005)

Ella used to get out of the rain. Now she refuses too because her Pet Icelandic will not stand in one.

So I have ordered a HIB blanket for her. She is not going to be able to handle this wet cold on her own.

Would make ear muffs for her too.. if I thought she would leave them on.

Silly Donkey....sigh ~ ~


----------



## jdomep (Nov 16, 2005)

Shari said:


> Would make ear muffs for her too.. if I thought she would leave them on.
> 
> Silly Donkey....sigh ~ ~
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me - I wanted to sew some for priscilla this winter - next time my sewing machine is out I am going to try to whip some up


----------



## RNR (Nov 16, 2005)

Ear Muffs!! That would be a site!!!!!

RNR


----------



## jdomep (Nov 16, 2005)

RNR said:


> Ear Muffs!! That would be a site!!!!!
> RNR
> 
> 500812[/snapback]
> ​


I know... I keep thinking they'd last about 10 seconds


----------

